# Solved: How to edit text in an swf file. layed on top of swf video.



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello,

I downloaded a free 30 day trial of dreamweaver and Flash 8 at the adobe website. Thats pretty cool of them to let us try it for a while , i must admit.

Anyways... when i open the flash website, theres a video flash header with text, and a navbar overlaid (layered) on top of the video

_flash website template. _

There's a place where you can edit the company name, layered on top of the video however i cant find the file (with the text in it )where i can edit the (enteryoucompanynamehere) name...

The "comany name text" isnt in any of the swf files i can find (only video files and the navbar graphics), or in any html files either, but there are some files with a psd extention. Will i find this editable text in those files???

Thanks for any tips! Hopefully i explained it simple enough terms.

_ps: the top half of the webpage is flash and the bottom half is html.. I had no problems editing the text in that (html) section._ Also the text isnt embedded in the video, becuase i took the time to look at the video frame by frame (took me a while)

Where's it hiding??? lol


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

nevermind... You cant edit the swf files. You have to convert swf to fla file, then you can edit it, then export it back to swf. You just have to scroll through frame by frame very to find text and edit.


----------

